# help with 2-cylinder



## qwertyuiop (Apr 9, 2016)

anyone familiar with the reinstallation of oil pump and distributor to get the timing correct,,,working on 420c


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I've got Waterloo built 2-cylinders which they claim are a whole different animal than the Dubuque built 420. I wish I could be some help but I can't . We sure would like to see some pics of your crawler tho! Grnspot is very familiar with the dubuques tho being he has gone through his 40, maybe he can help you.


----------



## qwertyuiop (Apr 9, 2016)

have two crawlers an MC and the 420 just haven't had to get this deep into them till the 420 spun a bearing and its been one thing after another,guess when they finally go its everything at once,but its been a good machine,i use it to keep the camp road graded...hopefully i can get it back together before mud season settles...will post some pics as soon as i can navigate the site a little better


----------



## qwertyuiop (Apr 9, 2016)

the 420c runs once more


----------

